# Makita Edger? Why so Expensive?



## reel_green (Mar 3, 2021)

Hello everyone, I have been thinking on a stick edger or a while. I only have about a 5k sq foot yard and not a ton of edging. I tried for many years to put on a good edge with 10+ year old craftsman trimmer and I can't get it done to the level I'd like. I was about to pull the trigger on a Makita 36Volt string trimmer because all of my other cordless tools are Makita and I have a large stock of batteries. I like the idea of battery powered so I don't have to keep up with mixing gas any more.

The problem I ran into is you buy the Makita XUX01ZM5 for over $300 no batteries ok fine its Makita and its a little more expensive. Then I look for the stick edger part and its $200? What am I missing here its over $100 more than any other attachment? I also do not know if it even matches with the battery powered head?

Has anyone else looked into this? Can the battery powered head match with the stick edger? Am I better off just buying an Ego or similar for much cheaper and just dealing with the different batteries and charger? Should I just go with an Echo PAS system for $300 at Home depot and be done with it?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Home Depot had a sale on a milwaukee string trimmer with one free attachment or leaf blower. It was either $299 or $329. I wanted the edger and Milwaukee so it worked out for me and I couldn't be happier. I just looked on Home Depot and the edger/trimmer deal is back!

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-M18-FUEL-18-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Brushless-Cordless-String-Trimmer-Kit-with-M18-FUEL-Edger-Attachment-2825-21ST-49-16-2718/308304983

For your original question, yes the attachment work if you buy the unit that accepts attachments. $200 for the edger attachment is high if you ask me.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

I have the edger attachment for my Makita 36V powerhead. Yes it matches. But that price seems high...

I bought it a couple months back for $170 Canadian dollars (~$140USD) from Mississauga hardware near Toronto. I piggybacked it in with a Makita $100 off discount they had at the time with some other items I picked up too, so even less.

It's rare that things are cheaper in Canada, plus our dollar might as well be called the ruble as far as valuation goes these days... hopefully you can find a better price.

It's a great tool though, my front lawn is only 2200 sqft but the edges are crispy and done in a minute... I like the split shaft system, I have the line trimmer and pole saw attachments too, changeover is fast, battery operations are easy, I run a Makita mower and leaf blower too and all my cordless tools are Makita LXT so I have a bunch of batteries. One ecosystem makes life easier.

The price of the power brush attachment is what really kills me, $500 CAD up here...


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Around $170-$200 for a straight shaft edger attachment is about the going rate across all the platforms. The curved shaft are cheaper and are fine for residential use. Makita may not make a curved which would help justify that price point. When it's the only option, it tends to cost a little more.


----------



## reel_green (Mar 3, 2021)

I want to update everyone. I did purchase the trimmer with the edger attachment. It has been great. To me totally worth the investment.


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Right on!

I was on the fence on getting it too, Now I wouldn't go back to using a line trimmer on edges, very good results and fast.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

Thinking about taking this plunge too


----------



## reel_green (Mar 3, 2021)

ScottieBones said:


> Thinking about taking this plunge too


Any questions let me know. I love mine. I don't have a huge yard. 5k square ft. I have edged and weed eated 7+ times without a charge on 2 5ah batteries so far.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

ScottieBones said:


> Thinking about taking this plunge too


Do it! Unless you already have Makita stuff, look into Ego or Milwaukee. When Home Depot isn't doing a sale with the trimmer and attachments the edger is only $99. Home Depot has the Milwaukee trimmer and edger for $303.

Milwaukee	M18 FUEL 18-Volt Lithium-Ion Brushless Cordless String Trimmer Kit with M18 FUEL Edger Attachment
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-M18-FUEL-18-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Brushless-Cordless-String-Trimmer-Kit-with-M18-FUEL-Edger-Attachment-2825-21ST-49-16-2718/308304983
SKU# 308304983


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

There's also an 11% rebate from H.D.
https://www.homedepotrebates11percent.com/#/home

They match the 11% off from menards.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

PodScot said:


> ScottieBones said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking about taking this plunge too
> ...


 that's the thing! Have tons of Makita and love their tools. I am new to their yard stuff. I have a gas echo straight shaft trimmer that still runs great, and an edger head I swap onto that occasionally, but i'm really interested in the convenience of electric. Given what the batteries cost, it doesn't seem to make sense to buy into a new platform like ego or stihl


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

It seems to me like all of Makita's outdoor power equipment is pretty overpriced. I looked at their mower but I dont have any Makita batteries and it would have been about $700 for the mower with 2 batteries. No thanks.
Before I went Makita, Id get a Stihl Kombi, an Echo that takes attachements or something similar. Ive got a $100 Craftsman trimmer that is attachement capable and it works well as an edger. It might be a bit underpowered but as long as you go slow, its fine.


----------



## reel_green (Mar 3, 2021)

Yeah if you are not a Makita user with a stock of batteries it can get expensive. I use Makita power tools exclusively and that softened the blow.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

What size batteries are suitable for the power head? I have a lot of 3.0ah, but see the 5.0ah ones come in the kits. I'd expect shorter run time with 3.0, but not sure if it would be underpowered.


----------



## reel_green (Mar 3, 2021)

ScottieBones said:


> What size batteries are suitable for the power head? I have a lot of 3.0ah, but see the 5.0ah ones come in the kits. I'd expect shorter run time with 3.0, but not sure if it would be underpowered.


The way I understand it.... someone smarter correct me if I'm wrong. It will affect run time only. The batteries should all produce the same power to the head, but due to less ah's you will see a reduction in the amount of time you can run the machine. I have many 4 and 5 ah batteries and cannot tell the difference between what is in the machine without looking.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

reel_green said:


> ScottieBones said:
> 
> 
> > What size batteries are suitable for the power head? I have a lot of 3.0ah, but see the 5.0ah ones come in the kits. I'd expect shorter run time with 3.0, but not sure if it would be underpowered.
> ...


 that's what I thought too. I just found this article, which is very interesting. Basically there is more to it than just run time, the higher ah batteries appear able to deliver wattage more easily, which can improve performance. 
https://www.protoolreviews.com/tools/power/cordless/batteries-chargers/battery-amp-hours-affect-power/53874/
Of course, this is comparing 2ah to 5ah. I am guessing I'm not going to notice a big difference running 3ah.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

There's truth in the higher Ah batteries being more powerful than the smallest packs (1.5-2Ah). 3 Ah should be enough to give the load the tools need.


----------



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

Based on this there is a fairly small difference:






That said, my 18V makita string trimmer does the job on a 3 amp battery. I have tried it with a 5 and haven't noticed a difference. I did notice a small difference between 3A and 5A on my makita leaf blower, but could have been in my head.


----------

